# Any online Home Theater training courses?



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

Are there any online Home Theater training courses? I can't see any of these offered by reputed sites like ITProTV, etc https://showbox.tools/.
What I'm looking for is learning to troubleshoot Home Theater devices at people's homes.
Nothing too thorough, I don't need to calibrate TVs or troubleshoot complex setups in companies or music studios, just Home Theater devices people use at home. TVs, Audio/Video Receivers, Projectors, and perhaps HI-FI setups, etc.


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

This is a horrible place to learn. YouTube videos are great.


----------

